# General > Literature >  My Best Friend

## angela5

*
Today I found a friend
Who knew everything I felt
She knew my every weakness
And the problems I've been dealt
**She understood my wonders*
*And listened to my dreams*
*She listened to how I felt about life and love*
*And knew what it all means*
*Not once did she interrupt me*
*Or tell me I was wrong*
*She understood what I was going through*
*And promised she'd stay long*
*I reached out to this friend*
*To show her that i care*
*To pull her close and let her know*
*How much I need her there*
*I went to hold her hand*
*To pull her a bit nearer*
*And realized that this perfect friend I found*
*Was nothing but my mirror*

----------


## henry20

I thought this was going to be an 'ode to a mother' type poem, then it said not once did she interrupt me and I knew it wasn't  :: 

Very good poem  :Grin:

----------


## phoenix

That is lovely Angela!

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*very very nice i like... ty for bringin us pleasure.*

----------


## Bill Fernie

We have been asked to point out by the author of the poem that it is copyrighted.

It was published in the July 1995 issue of Teen Magazine on page 23 & also in a book called "The Girls Book of Poetry" on page 153.

The poet was Shannen Wrass and the correct title of the poem is  "The Perfect Friend" and not "My Best Friend" as the title of this thread suggested originally.

A quick look around the web via Google will let you see it has struck a chord with many others as it has been put up on lots of web sites and few videos also such as this one - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu8LvC4E6Eo

Thanks to Shannen Wrass for permission to have it continue to be on our forum with correct accreditation to her.

If posters are quoting poetry in future can they please give credit to the authors and perhaps show the original source web site, book or publication if known.

Having read it for the first time today I can see why it appeals to a growing audience around the web.

----------

